# Thorowgood T4 Compact 17" brown VGC



## MotherOfChickens (24 March 2018)

as above-excellent condition with no marks, scratches and girth straps are pristine-one girth buckle guard missing but easily ordered online.

£300 ovno.

Can email photos. Am based between Lanark and Biggar-regularly going to Bush along A702.

Has a yellow gullet in, comes with a white, orange, red and blue. Will post at cost but will only use ParcelForce insured and tracked (£18-30). (Gullets are medium, wide, wide/extra wide, extra wide, extra wide/extra extra wide).


----------

